#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Artificial Inteligence >  >  How do you expect AI and self-driving vehicles to change your life style?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

We all talk a lot about AI and it's impact on our life.
If we have AI self-driving vehicles, how would it change our life?

Guys, Share your opinions :feedback please:

----------


## Moana

> Hello Friends,
> 
> We all talk a lot about AI and it's impact on our life.
> If we have AI self-driving vehicles, how would it change our life?
> 
> Guys, Share your opinions


Driverless cars, though, have the potential to dramatically reduce the number of accidents, thus potentially saving millions of lives.

----------

